# When to re-run Audyssey?



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

My listening area is occasionally rearranged. The couches and chairs are repositioned to give the area a different look. The room itself is not changed, just the furniture arrangement. Would the acoustics change enough to require my re-running Audyssey?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its very likely particularly if the seating positions change.


----------



## zonecoaster1 (Jan 23, 2014)

MikeBiker said:


> My listening area is occasionally rearranged. The couches and chairs are repositioned to give the area a different look. The room itself is not changed, just the furniture arrangement. Would the acoustics change enough to require my re-running Audyssey?


_*What if I change the speaker position or rearrange furniture or add curtains or a throw rug?*
It is recommended that MultEQ be re-run when any significant change is made to the layout of the room or furnishings, including carpeting, rugs, drapes, blinds, windows, tapestries, and wall hangings, especially if the acoustical "hardness" of a surface area changes (hanging a picture with a glass covering on a painted plaster wall is probably OK, but hanging a large, thick tapestry on that wall would warrant re-running AMEQ). Small knick knacks are OK. If it is the size of a lamp or bigger, re-run AMEQ._

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...sey-multeq-faq-setup-guide.html#ixzz2vgni2BkK


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you for the link to the Audyssey thread. 

OK, I'm convinced - it's time to find the microphone and hook it up and get out the receiver manual and re-un the Audyssey. I need to remember to unplug the refrigerator and turn off the furnace. I'll wiar for a less windy day, when I can't hear the neighbor's wind chimes.


----------

